# Dealing with a very selfish spouse



## hawx20 (Jan 10, 2013)

Anyone have any good tips on the best way to deal with a selfish spouse? I'm really at the end of my rope and I dont know how much more I can take.

My spouse is selfish in pretty much every aspect of our lives. Sex is only on her terms, when she wants it, which isnt much. Free time away from the kids, she thinks she is entitled to it, I have to fight and scratch for mine. She is even selfish about her mood swings. She can be a complete ***** and its "okay" because she is either tired or hungry and I should know this. I have no excuse for ever being in a bad mood. 

These are just a few examples but our life is pretty much whats good for her is not good for me. Just wanted to get some advice from anyone who has been married to a selfish person. I'm extremely frustrated right now.


----------



## CallaLily (Jan 13, 2011)

Has she always been like this, or is this something new?


----------



## hawx20 (Jan 10, 2013)

Pretty much as long as we've been married. She truly is just a selfish person. She even admits it.


----------



## SlowlyGettingWiser (Apr 7, 2012)

Honestly, Hawx20, I was married to an INCREDIBLY selfish spouse for 19years (pretty sure he's certifiable as a narcissist). I handled it by dumping his sorry selfish ass and walking out the door in May 2012. There is not one day, one hour, one minute that I have regretted it! Not one!

My life is NOT all rainbows & unicorns, but I have PEACE, I have my self-respect back, I have a HAPPY day (no more eggshells to walk on) almost every single day. Most importantly, I have *hope* for the future that I can build a life that *I* enjoy (whether I find another SO or not). I'm only sorry I waited SO LONG to dump his selfish and self-centered azz! (And yes, I still have a minor child.)

If she is unwilling to address these issues with a professional by attending MC with you, then leave and move on. Life is short, you're not enjoying it, and you're both modeling POOR behavior for your children. They learn what they see.


----------



## CallaLily (Jan 13, 2011)

It may be a situation where you need to weigh your options. To stay or not to stay, and then go from there. Selfishness only stays in a relationship if its allowed.


----------

